# Грыжа L5-S1 (6,9 мм). Что предпринять?



## Tim87 (21 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте! У меня тоже грыжа L5-S1 (6,9 мм), болезненный период продолжается около 2-х недель, с поясницы боль отдает на левую ногу, преимущественно на ляжку и икры, ощущение скручивания мышц, терапевт прописала уколы и таблетки "Артра", прошел курс толк нулевой, помимо того что появился сон, сейчас хожу на физтерапию СМТ (прогрев и ток), пока был только на одном сеансе, вроде на пол дня стало полегче, хотел бы спросить в болезненный период можно ли заниматься ЛФК или делать массаж? Бассейн пока исключаю. Я тоже работаю водителем, 2 недели на больничном, сижу нормально, если подобрать положение, не могу нормально стоять, хожу с трудом, лежу только в 2-х положениях. Думаю через 2 дня попробовать выйти на работу...Не знаю что из этого выйдет....


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2014)

*Tim87*, здравствуйте!
Для того, чтобы Вы могли получать консультационную помощь врачей и советы форумчан, создаю Вам собственную тему. Упражнения ЛФК для острого периода посмотрите, пожалуйста, здесь:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Снимки, подтверждающие диагноз и размеры грыжи, целесообразно разместить в своей теме.
Посмотрите, как это правильно сделать - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Думаю, выход на работу стоит пока отложить, т.к. сначала нужно снять воспаление.


----------



## Tim87 (21 Фев 2014)

Спасибо!


----------



## paris (22 Фев 2014)

Просто  медицина еще не придумала лекарство от остеохандроза  и грыж,есть только прафилактические меры. Поэтому и лечат  тем что под руку попадется, начиная от таблеток и заканчивая скальпелем.


----------



## Николай51 (23 Фев 2014)

paris написал(а):


> Просто  медицина еще не придумала лекарство от остеохандроза  и грыж,есть только прафилактические меры. Поэтому и лечат  тем что подруку попадется, начиная от таблеток и заканчивая скальпелем.


Ну, ведь есть врачи, и даже на этом сайте, которые лечат таких больных.


----------



## paris (23 Фев 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> ну ведь есть врачи лечите на этом сайте которые лечат таких больных.


Есть, не спорю. Я имею виду что, такую сложную болезнь невозможно вылечить одними физио процедурами в определенный срок.  Требуется целый комплекс лечения, это и медикаментозное и физиотерапия , мануальная терапия лфк и т.д. Подключается целый ряд врачей.


----------

